# Yet another homemade stripping bucket thread



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

I have joined the ranks of those who care not to spend 200 bucks on a bucket. After initial testing, the trash can screwed to a piece of 1/2" plastic passed with flying colors.

I am told that the only way to further reduce wind knots is to add stickers to my trash can, so l'd like to find at least 10 or 20 stickers before my next trip. That should be enough to never have a tangle again.

What do ya'll think? Sexy right?


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I think it looks like a trash can screwed to a piece of plastic. 

I’m all for saving money. I had an inferior homemade bucket until I lost a rod tip and line because it tipped over and got caught in the prop. I went out and bought a SFR bucket the next day. No problems since and I’d buy another one in a second if I needed it.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I think it looks like a trash can screwed to a piece of plastic.


Could not have been spoken better 

We will have to see how it does. I see alot of people storing rods in them, maybe I'll stick to the rod racks and only use it for stripping to avoid what happened to you?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I think it looks great. Is that bottom plate heavy enough to keep from blowing off


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I lost two rods and stripping buckets overboard, different days offshore running 40 mph. Now I put two layers of sport flooring in them and don't have problems. 
https://www.rubberflooringinc.com/rubber-roll/commercial-rubber-roll.html


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

This can be re-posted on the Fly Fishing forum here on ms.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Fly line is going to wrap and catch on those corners. I would look for a round container.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> I think it looks great. Is that bottom plate heavy enough to keep from blowing off


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

You could easily cut the lip off the top if fly line is catching it. Piece of masking tape and angle grinder with a cutoff wheel.

If that is recycled plastic board, it weighs about as much as a lead plate. My wife bought a pair of Adirondack chairs made from the stuff and they’re about 100 lbs each.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

If you need to add extra weight, a wet towel can get pretty dang heavy.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Before I bought my carbon marine bucket I had a similar trash can idea. I epoxied a 10 pound weight in the bottom and then put some mesh flooring stuff on top of the weight. Put seadeck squares on the bottom of the bucket to keep it from sliding. Thing was pretty solid to cost me less than 50 bucks. Never blew out or fell over on plane.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Yeah The bucket needs an anti slip solution, and maybe a bit more weight at the bottom. Im going to look into @FlyBy s solution for rubber. 

I took the bucket out into a soccer field in yesterday's high winds, and as someone who is used to stripping onto the deck, the difference is huge. I feel like I can use less back casts to deliver the fly consistently.


----------



## SnailPowered (Oct 17, 2017)

Well sticker that thing up!
Ive started quite a collection of them for when I build my $50 stripping bucket (likely $100 after the stickers). Got most of mine from FlySlaps.com if you want a decent selection and they give you some free ones too :thumbsup:


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

SnailPowered said:


> Well sticker that thing up!
> Ive started quite a collection of them for when I build my $50 stripping bucket (likely $100 after the stickers). Got most of mine from FlySlaps.com if you want a decent selection and they give you some free ones too :thumbsup:


thanks for the tip! I was just at a fishing garage sale type thing and got a giant costa sticker. 

Its hard to explain to your girlfriend why you are putting stickers all over a trash can.


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

Best $10 I ever spent:










https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...ll-flex-laundry-basket/3241863?Keyword=hamper

The holes allow the wind through, which mostly prevents the wind from knocking it over, but when I get where I'm going I just dunk it in the water and put a few inches in the bottom which keeps it in place. Gluing a piece of yoga mat or something similar on the bottom also keeps it from sliding around.


----------



## SnailPowered (Oct 17, 2017)

Trucha Del Mar - but there's no place to slap stickers!  haha


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

SnailPowered said:


> Trucha Del Mar - but there's no place to all those stickers!  haha


I second this... 50% of the purpose is negated.... 

Nice bucket though, I never thought about trash can aerodynamics.


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

jhreels said:


> I second this... 50% of the purpose is negated....
> 
> Nice bucket though, I never thought about trash can aerodynamics.


Well, if it's not going to be windy, then there's not much use for the bucket, right?


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

trucha del mar said:


> Well, if it's not going to be windy, then there's not much use for the bucket, right?


You're really blowing my mind here...


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I do the same thing. 13 gal trash can, and fill it about 1/2 way with water. It lives in the bilge. Two notches in the top for my rod to lay across. I put it between my legs on the casting platform. Rope tied around the top lid for use as a drift sock. Going on 4 years now.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

trucha del mar said:


> Well, if it's not going to be windy, then there's not much use for the bucket, right?


Before I leave the ramp, regardless of wind, I strip off about 80’ of fly line into the bucket and leave about 10’ plus leader out of the tip and stick my fly on the top of my SFR bucket. When I’m running to a spot I’m ready to go. If I see something unexpected I can power down and fire off a cast quickly. Without the bucket I would have to power down, pull the rod out, peel line off, give it a stretch, strip it back in and then start my cast.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

jhreels said:


> Yeah The bucket needs an anti slip solution, and maybe a bit more weight at the bottom. Im going to look into @FlyBy s solution for rubber.
> 
> I took the bucket out into a soccer field in yesterday's high winds, and as someone who is used to stripping onto the deck, the difference is huge. I feel like I can use less back casts to deliver the fly consistently.


Find someone with some seadek scraps left over from a project and stick them on the underside of the bottom plate. They don't need to be symmeteical, just enough to put out on the edges and corners. They do a good job of eliminating the slipping and sliding. In fact the seadek scraps are great for all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Fsh_paintr (Feb 10, 2016)

Sheet of polycarbonate from Lowe's ($30), round wood base plate from Lowe's ($8-10), aluminum rivets I had laying around and cheap plastic car door trim for the top edge (few bucks from harbor freight or any auto parts place). Routered a slot into the wood base about 1/2-3/4" deep about an inch from the edge. Then drilled some small holes 1/4 inch from the bottom of the polycarbonate for the caulking to hold onto. Filled the slot with permanent caulking and put the polycarbonate inside after riveting the polycarbonate into a tube and used the car door trim around the top edge (already has glue on the inside so easy to apply) and called it a day.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Fsh_paintr said:


> View attachment 26815
> View attachment 26819
> Sheet of polycarbonate from Lowe's ($30), round wood base plate from Lowe's ($8-10), aluminum rivets I had laying around and cheap car door edging for the top edge (few bucks from harbor freight or any auto parts place). Routered a slot into the wood base about 1/2-3/4" deep about an inch from the edge. Then drilled some small holes 1/4 inch from the bottom of the polycarbonate for the caulking to hold onto. Filed the slot with permanent caulking and put the polycarbonate inside after riveting the polycarbonate into a tube and used the car door trim around the top edge (already has glue on the inside so easy to apply) and called it a day.


Very nice, looks very professional.


----------



## Fsh_paintr (Feb 10, 2016)

thanks, its pretty easy to make if you have an hour or two.


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm too new to post links so you'll have to copy and paste the below. This is the style that George Anderson came up with. If you have a decent storage area in your boat, it can live in there since it's collapsibe. Half a dozen or 8 baggies full of sand keep it in place. The thing is very maneuverable and once you get used to stripping into a basket it is incredibly easy to use. Compact and a good price, works very well for me.

https://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-Gall...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=7FKCPG2DGX9MERR1FDF9


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

FlyrodC said:


> I'm too new to post links so you'll have to copy and paste the below. This is the style that George Anderson came up with. If you have a decent storage area in your boat, it can live in there since it's collapsibe. Half a dozen or 8 baggies full of sand keep it in place. The thing is very maneuverable and once you get used to stripping into a basket it is incredibly easy to use. Compact and a good price, works very well for me.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-Gall...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=7FKCPG2DGX9MERR1FDF9


This is what I use it works well


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

I tried a setup like that for a while but the wind seemed to blow the top of it over even when the bottom was firmly in place. Mine was justa laundry hamper though, maybe the gardening one is stiffer.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

As you can see from my avatar I have a cheap laundry basket. I have a ball bungee on the top and one on the bottom attached to the Kennedy tie downs. It stays


----------

